# Little Maisie



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well i am finally a cockapoo owner and it's so fab. Didn't get much sleep last night as she cried non stop for 4 hours (SOLID!!!) but she is just so beautiful we can't hold it against her. We're working really hard on the crate situation and making sure she feels comfortable in it and hope that the crying will reduce tonight!! She's already broken a few hearts as we walked to Pets at Home this morning (with her in our arms) then to the local Co-op. She wasn't fazed at all!!
Hope all you other cockapoo owners are enjoying this fine Monday because i certainly am..... ok crikey.... one of my cats has been stung by a wasp in the bathroom... it's like a kindergarten in here haha xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

So glad you are enjoying Maisie, you've lots more fun to come. The pictures are beautiful. 
I take it that getting her was the best decision ever!!!!! I know it was when I got Poppy 


Simon & Poppy


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh shes lovely - yes can't be cross at someone so cute  ...... hope you get some sleep tonight!!!  p.s.............where did you get maisie from?


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww, she's absolutely adorable  Love the photo of her asleep with the cat keeping a beady eye on her! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the photos - Maisie really is gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its so real at last .... lucky you and lucky Maisie x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> Ahhhhhhh shes lovely - yes can't be cross at someone so cute  ...... hope you get some sleep tonight!!!  p.s.............where did you get maisie from?


Hi Jools, we got her from Foxile Gundogs in Doncaster.

Well little Maisie was so good last night!! We tired her out and she hopped into her crate and went to sleep. We watched a come dine with me on sky+ (love it!) and then sneaked off to bed, she started crying a few minutes later when she realised we'd gone but it only lasted about 25 minutes. Hubby then got up at 3am to let her have a wee and she cried some more but for even less time and then she slept until 6am! So pleased!!
We have just given her a bath which she didn't mind too much and even dried her a little with my hair dryer! She is now fast asleep on the sofa. We are going on the bus today to my work to introduce her to everyone and we're also going to get her a tag for her collar. Exciting!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Vic3112 said:


> Hi Jools, we got her from Foxile Gundogs in Doncaster.
> 
> Well little Maisie was so good last night!! We tired her out and she hopped into her crate and went to sleep. We watched a come dine with me on sky+ (love it!) and then sneaked off to bed, she started crying a few minutes later when she realised we'd gone but it only lasted about 25 minutes. Hubby then got up at 3am to let her have a wee and she cried some more but for even less time and then she slept until 6am! So pleased!!
> We have just given her a bath which she didn't mind too much and even dried her a little with my hair dryer! She is now fast asleep on the sofa. We are going on the bus today to my work to introduce her to everyone and we're also going to get her a tag for her collar. Exciting!!!


Have fun! She is adorable.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

She is just adorable, love her colour, lighter and darker hair


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Ahh, she's beautiful! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely lovely Little Maisie .... 

Enjoy every sleepless second Victoria  she is soooo worth it. xxx


----------

